# How to remove a.vhdx file



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

How do I remove a file called install.vhdx, it will not delete.
In easy steps please as I am no computer expert.

Thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That install.vhdx file may be for restoring Windows on your computer !

Tell us what computer you have, make and model or if custom what motherboard and where the install.vhdx file is located.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I am sure it is not for restoring windows, it was left over from some software I was installing.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, in that case try right-clicking the install.vhdx file then click Eject in the context menu and see if it will delete now.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Done as suggested, file has now gone, thanks for all your help.


----------

